

Rate my app: Split Decision - psm42

Here's my side project. I've spent a few months working on an iPhone/iPod/iPad app for when the device is docked in speakers so a group of people can vote on music to play. The trick is that you use it from your web browser, not the phone screen.<p>Now I'm waiting in anticipation of the App Store queue running its course and approving my app, but would love to see what you all think of it. Come see it in action at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21scq3ti5Xs.
======
tgrass
Great idea. I don't have an Iphone, so can't use it, but thought of the
benefits of such a concept before. Consider marketing it as a web app, monthly
fee, to coffee houses/bars/restaurants.

And, more efficient would be to tie into a Pandora/Music Genome system, where
patrons can vote on genre. The more songs available, the less likely you'll
have even two people vote for any one song. But if you link each song to
genre...

~~~
codeslush
Or make it like a jukebox and take micro-payments to have your choice of song
played. Want your song higher up in the queue, pay a little more. Not sure how
this works in a commercial environment though (royalties??).

Nice idea.

~~~
tgrass
nice.

